# Notified Shell fuel discount going up in July



## Beanz (Jun 18, 2018)

From 5 cents to 25 cents. see attached screen shot


----------



## TWC (Oct 16, 2017)

Dumb question from the newbie here. How do you actually get the fuel discount when you go to the pumps?


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Then they'll raise the price 26 cents per gallon by August.


----------



## T&W (Feb 23, 2018)

I read it was $0.50. Guess that is before Lyft’s %.


----------



## Paladin220 (Jun 2, 2017)

is that for the regular rewards or gold/platinum?


----------



## Beanz (Jun 18, 2018)

TWC said:


> Dumb question from the newbie here. How do you actually get the fuel discount when you go to the pumps?


They sent me a fuel rewards card in the mail that you slide before your credit card. Or you can create an alternate ID (I use my phone number). Press "rewards", then "alt ID" and enter it before you slide your credit card.



Paladin220 said:


> is that for the regular rewards or gold/platinum?


I'm not sure of the requirements; but I have the gold rewards with Lyft.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Shell around me, it's cheaper to just go to other gas stations. Lol


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Have to admit I really like this and the new feature with platinum where they show the estimated ride length. I don't have the Lyft Shell gas card but will be getting it. Heck I'm at Gold level right now and I will seriously consider whether I want to bump up to Platinum. 50 cents a gallon is huge and Shell gas is among the best (even though gas is considered a parity product largely).


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Even with the discount, Shell prices around here are a rip-off.


----------



## jlevan (Apr 7, 2018)

I get better savings at Kroger, no thanks shifty Lyft


----------



## Flier5425 (Jun 2, 2016)

Shell prices are regularly .30 more than the places I go to without any discount. This does NOTHING for me.


----------



## Jamesp1234 (Sep 10, 2016)

And for some reason some shell stations say they do rewards, but when you try to use them, they don't work.


----------



## SakoSays (Jun 8, 2018)

TWC said:


> Dumb question from the newbie here. How do you actually get the fuel discount when you go to the pumps?


Link your shell card to your app. Then when you're there click fuel rewards, alternate Id then enter the phone number associated with your account.


----------



## Docaces (Aug 12, 2015)

This is almost irrevelevant as Shell is pretty much always 10-20 cents higher than all other stations


----------



## DevilShoez (May 5, 2018)

Raceway/Speedway for me. Lowest price for the same thing the other stations sell.

Gas!


----------



## Ghwwe72 (Sep 23, 2016)

If you are platinum on Lyft accelerate rewards it's 50 cents but gold status is 25 cents


----------



## woodywho (Sep 4, 2017)

DevilShoez said:


> Raceway/Speedway for me. Lowest price for the same thing the other stations sell.
> 
> Gas!


YEP!! The old Hess stations crush all other gas stations up by me 
This shell/lyft savings will come in handy when I run thru NJ


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Flier5425 said:


> Shell prices are regularly .30 more than the places I go to without any discount. This does NOTHING for me.


Agree !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I like the speedway rewards and locations is my primary station

Ractrac second and we have a wawa infestation down here, but no good locations near me, but considering my 3rd girlfriend lol


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> Even with the discount, Shell prices around here are a rip-off.


Around here I notice Shell gas is usually 1-5 cents more per gallon than WaWa. But that is about the same with the other gas stations too.

For example gas buddy says a local shell is at $2.61 per gallon. The local Wawa is $2.60 per gallon. So with the platinum discount that would be $2.11 per gallon! I'll take that gladly assuming there is no catch. That's about a $5 savings per tankfull for me.


----------



## Wilhelm Klink (Jun 22, 2018)

This thing looks like another scam to me. I'm Silver and should be getting 5 cents now, but only get 3. Cancelled that transaction & went somewhere else.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> Around here I notice Shell gas is usually 1-5 cents more per gallon than WaWa. But that is about the same with the other gas stations too. For example gas buddy says a local shell is at $2.61 per gallon. The local Wawa is $2.60 per gallon. So with the platinum discount that would be $2.11 per gallon! I'll take that gladly assuming there is no catch. That's about a $5 savings per tankfull for me.


In my region, prices widely vary, and Shell is always way over price. I use Gas Buddy to save more than 50 cents per gallon when I shop.


----------



## LoveBC (May 16, 2017)

Same discount the rest of the public gets. bFD LYFT 

BFD


----------



## Ghwwe72 (Sep 23, 2016)

LoveBC said:


> Same discount the rest of the public gets. bFD LYFT
> 
> BFD


The rest of the public does not get 50 cents off on shell rewards. I'd love to know where you came up with that.


----------



## tdcinflorida (Jun 8, 2018)

It's two transactions at the pump. First I press the button for "rewards" and key in my alt ID (telephone number). Then I go to the pay portion and insert my credit card, with a regular transaction from then on. Around here Shell's price is pretty similar to other stations. I have gold and this is an incentive to do the 85 more rides I need to get platinum for the .50/gal savings.


----------



## Wilhelm Klink (Jun 22, 2018)

tdcinflorida said:


> It's two transactions at the pump. First I press the button for "rewards" and key in my alt ID (telephone number). Then I go to the pay portion and insert my credit card, with a regular transaction from then on. Around here Shell's price is pretty similar to other stations. I have gold and this is an incentive to do the 85 more rides I need to get platinum for the .50/gal savings.


I did that yesterday. Didn't work = scam.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

This Shell fuel discount is a slap in the face to all drivers by Lyft and is meaningless. Basically be a good ant, drive the fornicate out of your car for three months and we'll give you a discount on gas.

They should do a fuel surcharge. Other businesses have done it; shipping companies, transportation companies, even the airlines. Where do you think baggage fees came from? Initially a response to high fuel prices. Customers in other industries pay expenses. Not here.

The riders should be paying a $1/trip (passed through to the drivers, no Uber/Lyft cut) fuel surcharge. This would help tremendously.

The reason Lyft doesn't is because it's run by ignorant passive aggressive snowflake (rhymes with wussies). I actually despise Lyft more than Uber. Uber's straight-up in their disdain for drivers. Lyft's is much more hidden and subtle.


----------



## Ghwwe72 (Sep 23, 2016)

Wilhelm Klink said:


> I did that yesterday. Didn't work = scam.


It starts July 1st as it clearly sttates in the nessage si it wouldn't apply to yesterday.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

You guys have the wrong info. 

The discount is different depending on what tier driver you are.

The new discounts is going to be well worth it for platinum drivers

Silver goes from .05 to .10 a gallon
Gold goes from .05 to .25 a gallon
Platinum goes from .07 to a whopping .50 cents


----------



## Wilhelm Klink (Jun 22, 2018)

Ghwwe72 said:


> It starts July 1st as it clearly sttates in the nessage si it wouldn't apply to yesterday.


You obviously didn't read my op. Lyft said 5 cents off starts now, not July 1. I tried and was offered 3. Hence, s-c-a-m.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Wilhelm Klink said:


> You obviously didn't read my op. Lyft said 5 cents off starts now, not July 1. I tried and was offered 3. Hence, s-c-a-m.


which driver tier are you ?


----------



## Wilhelm Klink (Jun 22, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> which driver tier are you ?


Silver. Two posts up says it went from 5 to 10 immediately. It is a lie.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Wilhelm Klink said:


> Silver. Two posts up says it went from 5 to 10 immediately. It is a lie.


it doesn't go up immediately, it goes up on July 1st as someone stated already

and you should be getting 5 cents right now if you use the fuel rewards account associated with your lyft account


----------



## Wilhelm Klink (Jun 22, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> it doesn't go up immediately, it goes up on July 1st as someone stated already
> 
> and you should be getting 5 cents right now if you use the fuel rewards account associated with your lyft account


That's what I've been saying. I do NOT expect 10 now. I expect 5 now. My Lyft account is linked to my Shell account. My dashboard even said so. Yet when I try to use it, Shell offers me 3, NOT 5. If this isn't a scam, then what is it?

I'm getting Schultz to put these clowns in the cooler!


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

tdcinflorida said:


> It's two transactions at the pump. First I press the button for "rewards" and key in my alt ID (telephone number). Then I go to the pay portion and insert my credit card, with a regular transaction from then on. Around here Shell's price is pretty similar to other stations. I have gold and this is an incentive to do the 85 more rides I need to get platinum for the .50/gal savings.


I'm going for gold right now...need 25 more rides by Saturday to make it. No problem.

To me, this is a big thing. Using Gasbuddy app, I can find several Shell stations that are always near the cheapest in the RDU area. I will save a substantial amount of money on fuel...on my car AND my wife's car.

Oh...and while I do uber pickups as well.


----------



## DentonLyfter (Apr 14, 2018)

I don’t see it mentioned here, but there is a 10 fill up max per month. Sadly.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

still getting the .50c a gallon off i just did it 1 hour ago. and a gallon of gas here in mi is 2.38 a gallon after discount. thanks lyft it helps now you just need to give me a vip for piking up at the airports.



kingcorey321 said:


> still getting the .50c a gallon off i just did it 1 hour ago. and a gallon of gas here in mi is 2.38 a gallon after discount. thanks lyft it helps now you just need to give me a vip for piking up at the airports.


no limit on fuel i have been hitting the station daily 10 / 12 gallons daily.


----------

